# August 18th On The Ocean Eagle



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Out Of Hampton. Fellas This Is A Trip You Cant Refuse To Go On. This Is A Headboat Comparable To Lewes De. But I Think A Lil Better. 1st Off They Give You A Rod,bait, And Then They Put You On Some Nice 14"-16" Croaker! All For 27.50 I Even Had A Couple Flounder Mixed In There:d The 1st Mate Chris Is Really Helpful To Those That Need It And Little Tips And Helpful Hints To Those Not Familiar With The Area. Lemme Tell Ya Chris And Capt Ryan Are A Great Combo. I Had A Great Time And I Loaded Up On Croaker.
P.s. Sorry For The Late Post But Im Just Returning From Vacation


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> Out Of Hampton. Fellas This Is A Trip You Cant Refuse To Go On. This Is A Headboat Comparable To Lewes De. But I Think A Lil Better. 1st Off They Give You A Rod,bait, And Then They Put You On Some Nice 14"-16" Croaker! All For 27.50 I Even Had A Couple Flounder Mixed In There:d The 1st Mate Chris Is Really Helpful To Those That Need It And Little Tips And Helpful Hints To Those Not Familiar With The Area. Lemme Tell Ya Chris And Capt Ryan Are A Great Combo. I Had A Great Time And I Loaded Up On Croaker.
> P.s. Sorry For The Late Post But Im Just Returning From Vacation


I don't believe you caught jack didley
without pictures... j/k

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

He told me he didn't have time to take the charter...jk, nice job Man.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Pics In Gallery*



Talapia said:


> I don't believe you caught jack didley
> without pictures... j/k
> 
> Sounds like a good time.


SORRY I JUST POSTED ...THANKS BJ 4YA HELP


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hampton where?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*sealsalt*



SeaSalt said:


> hampton where?


thats hampton,va.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mandingo, nice pics of the stripers with the kids. Looks like a good time.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> SORRY I JUST POSTED ...THANKS BJ 4YA HELP


I was just kidding, but those are
some great pics! Perfect size eating
fish.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Ocean Eagle Weblink?*

Anyone got a web link for the Ocean Eagle?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*I Googled*

Headboats In Hampton Va And That's How I Found It. Then I Just Called. The Number Is In The 1st Post.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Late Post*

back on tha board again.. N/p on the pic assist, all ways willing to help ya out Wally. LOL.. may be heading down to VA this weekend and thinking about hit'n the Eagle. I'll have to buzz em up first to ensure they'll be heading out. I'll let ya know.


----------

